# Hello!



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

I currently ride a 2009 Ride Prophet 161 which I love but after something a bit more carving and speed focused. Ideally good in powder. Occasional small jumps nothing crazy!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got a petaquark. It's really made for carving and speed. It's demanding to ride, but gives so much back. It's very comfortable at speed and is quite fast. It could handle jumps just fine. It's not the most versatile. It really isn't designed for powder. It's definitely a quiver board for me.


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the info, how do you find the flex? I'm 5ft11 and 90kgs so wondering how it would feel? When you say not great on powder, how bad is it?


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Rockittman said:


> Thanks for the info, how do you find the flex? I'm 5ft11 and 90kgs so wondering how it would feel? When you say not great on powder, how bad is it?


The flex is pretty stiff. It's a tiring board to ride. In powder, it reminds me of full camber boards from back in the day. There's no rocker to lift the nose, and you have to generate that with your balance point. There's enough lift after the front contact points to get the nose above ruts in groomers, but not enough lift to keep the nose easily aloft in powder. Also, the nose has been cut as small as possible to limit vibrations at speed. The Pentaquark is such an awesome carving board! If it was better in powder it wouldn't carve as well. There's good carving powder boards out there, this isn't one of them. Look at the Surfari for better powder performance out of a carver.


----------



## samclay (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello! Glad to be here


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks, have you ridden a Surfari? Ive been looking into it and it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I haven't ridden a Surfari, but I want to! You can feel the antiphase working in the nose of my Pentaquark. I'd love to feel that in a powder board. I bet the Surfari blasts through rutted out pow like a champion.


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

Yeah i was really tempted by the Surfari, they even had some on a sale online, but now they've shot back up to over 700 quid with limited stocks everywhere. Last years penta is on sale which has made me think... When you say it's hard to ride, or that you have to put effort in all the time, exactly what do you mean? I ride pretty hard and fast everywhere but sometimes just cruising is fine too!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think I find it tiring to ride because it inspires me to carve harder and harder. There's a lot of torsional stiffness, and it just wants to rail carves. I'm pulling more G's than I'm used to all the time. It's very rewarding when you ride it hard. You can certainly just cruise around on it too, but it's fast. Thankfully, it's pretty easy to speed check despite the torsional stiffness. If you like riding fast and hard, the Pentaquark could be a good fit.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@WigMar can you remember what the outlet price was for the Surfari a few weeks ago? I thought I took a screen shot but can't find it, was an earlier board i thought maybe 17/18?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't remember exactly, but I'm pretty sure it was in the low 300's USD. I want to say it was $320 or something around there.


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

Cheers wigmar. What's it like in other snow conditions (ungroomed pistes etc) I wouldn't mind giving it a go as it's on offer but wondering whether to hold on and go for the Surfari. But i do like the idea of the speed and amazing piste running. Is it still good when it's on steep stuff when you're quick turning rather than long carves?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I got a Pentaquark to rip empty groomers with, and that's mostly what I've used it for. Quick turns are fine but it's pretty torsionally stiff. It's full camber, responsive, grippy and eerily damp. The dampness in the nose is great as it blasts through rutted out snow. If you like full camber in a freeride deck, this could be awesome. I'm more used to setback camber with rocker in the nose, and I never really got used to the Pentaquark's full camber off piste. I've taken it into the trees in varying conditions, and liked it the most in about a foot of powder- but what doesn't feel good in a foot of pow? There's a bit of torsional stiffness that made it harder to ride in tight trees for me. I'm interested in getting a Surfari as well. I think it would be more versatile than the Pentaquark. I love my Pentaquark, but it has a distinct role in my quiver. It's great if you want to charge hard and go fast.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

If you’re looking for a quiver of one from the amplid centrifugal collection, get the UNW8. Haven’t heard anyone complain about buying that deck. Looks sweet.


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

The Surfari had a discount so I pulled the trigger on a 161. Can't wait to look at it for a few months! Next up burton genesis bindings. Might get a penta if I'm feeling rich later in the year.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That Surfari looks so good! Solid choice. Give us some feedback when you get to ride it!


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

Will do if anyone is interested here's where i got it from AMPLID - Surfari - Zero G Chamonix


----------



## Rockittman (Mar 6, 2020)

As soon as lockdown is over I'm off to the pointless indoor slope.


----------

